# Legion of the Damned Codex: Pre-Orders



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

> Legion of the Damned is now up for digital pre-orders as of a few minutes back. It appears to be a digital only release at the moment, and of course I have the links below that you can check out the preview images of this mini-dex.
> 
> 
> This will be a very cool mini-dex, as the Legion of the Damned has already intrigued me, but not had quite the background or rules for me to dive in with them.
> ...


http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/legion-of-damned-codex-pre-orders-are-up.html


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Well this is definitely something, wonder what exactly could be inside this.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Find out for the low low price of $16.99! Act now, supplies are limited! This offer will not be seen in stores! Once they're gone, they are _gone_!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure how much could really go into this, but I'm intrigued....


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I too am interested... too bad they aren't making models that look like that to go with it. Flamey marines the box set!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I fear for those Little Ponies, the Lost and Damned will eat them alive. 

On a more seriously not, is long overdue. Been waiting for a Chapter-specific SM Codex that gives an edge to the gameplay. It will certainly be interesting to see how this book is incorporated into the current Tounrement setting.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

venomlust said:


> Find out for the low low price of $16.99! Act now, supplies are limited! This offer will not be seen in stores! Once they're gone, they are _gone_!


actually, 17 does sound more fair then normal. sure only like, three pages of rules if the other supplements are anything to go by, but throw in the fluff, which will likely be interesting in onto it self, and i can easily seeing it being worth that if there is enough of it.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> actually, 17 does sound more fair then normal. sure only like, three pages of rules if the other supplements are anything to go by, but throw in the fluff, which will likely be interesting in onto it self, and i can easily seeing it being worth that if there is enough of it.


I still think it's a lot considering it's most likely going to have three pages of rules for real and yes, it's still a lot even considering the fluff and pretty pictures, but the Inquisition minidex was a lot more than this, so it's an improvement, I guess.

Still way too much for a digital book of that magnitude, though, if we take the RPG industry pricing as a reference it shouldn't even be in the double digits.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have the old special character holding the skull, wonder if there's rules for him in there.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I have the old special character holding the skull, wonder if there's rules for him in there.


Sgt Centurius.

I have him kicking around somewhere too


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Mokuren said:


> I still think it's a lot considering it's most likely going to have three pages of rules for real and yes, it's still a lot even considering the fluff and pretty pictures, but the Inquisition minidex was a lot more than this, so it's an improvement, I guess.
> 
> Still way too much for a digital book of that magnitude, though, if we take the RPG industry pricing as a reference it shouldn't even be in the double digits.


Ahh *[email protected]# i'm suffering from Stockholm syndrome


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

> It appears that a couple things have been discussed about the new Legion of the Damned codex that is coming out digitally next weekend. According to Eddie over on GW Facebook, you can take the Legion of the Damned a primary detachment, and they will come with thier own warlord traits.
> 
> 
> via Eddie on Games Workshop Digital Facebook.
> ...


http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/legion-of-damned-as-primary-detachment.html


_A_ relic, eh?  Seems that this is equivalent to any of the other Space Marine supplements. I'm curious how they will be fielded as a primary detachment, and what sort of unique options they'll get, if any, for units such as Dreadnoughts, Bikes, etc.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tawa said:


> Sgt Centurius.
> 
> I have him kicking around somewhere too


He's in!

"The Legion of the Damned are a band of faceless and mysterious warriors, but even within their ranks there is one who has been sighted again and again by those who have witnessed them in battle. Attica Centurius is the bearer of the Animus Malorum, a relic of unknown origins and terrible power. 
The Codex also has the rules to equip one of your Sergeants with this Relic of the Damned, if you want to represent this mysterious figure in your force."


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> He's in!
> 
> "The Legion of the Damned are a band of faceless and mysterious warriors, but even within their ranks there is one who has been sighted again and again by those who have witnessed them in battle. Attica Centurius is the bearer of the Animus Malorum, a relic of unknown origins and terrible power.
> The Codex also has the rules to equip one of your Sergeants with this Relic of the Damned, if you want to represent this mysterious figure in your force."


Well slap me silly and call me Brenda......

Now I'm interested! :good:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

_"almost every device you could want to read it on"_

Apart from everyone's favourite device 'pon which to read...paper.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

My Prediction is this will be a mini-dex much like Codex: Inquisition. 

And the internet will be mad because of reasons. Again.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> My Prediction is this will be a mini-dex much like Codex: Inquisition.
> 
> And the internet will be mad because of reasons. Again.


9gSQg1i_q2g


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Informations: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/02/legion-of-damned-wargear-more.html

No actual information, unfortunately, just fluffy bullshit. Sooner or later these rules will find their way to the interweb.



> The Legion of the Damned are one of the great mysteries of Warhammer 40,000: spectral figures who appear in times of dire need (and there are plenty of those!) to aid the warriors of the Emperor in battle. The origins of these mysterious warriors are explored in unprecedented detail in the new Codex.
> 
> Also in this section, you’ll find a timeline of their best known interventions throughout the 41st millennium. There are also first-hand accounts from those saved by the mysterious legionnaires, and from some that they have fought against, including this account from ill-fated Ork boss Redeye Rockjaw.
> 
> ...


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Really cool warlord traits, and the Artefact is pretty awesome, I just wonder how often it will really be useful though. Interesting being able to field up to 40 scoring Legionnaires.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

back up, it say so one legionary Sargent must be made warlord. . . that sounds a bit strange.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

If it weren't for the fact that 20 marines are over £100 I'd Jump straight into a 750-1000pt Force but alas my monies are currently being spent on metal and axes for the IMCF in may!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's some more info:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-first-look-codex-legion-of-damned.html



> Legion of the Damned just went live a few hours ago, and is the latest of the mini-dex's released by Games Workshop. They come with their own special detachment must like that of the Inquisition codex, with which this codex follows in how they are fielded.
> 
> Taking the Legion of the Damned
> Legion of the Damned Detachments.
> ...


Meh, not super impressed. Definitely not gonna pick one up and start playing LotD.

As a thought: I could use Imperial Guard as my main force, and then ally with CSM, and then take a detachment of LoTD, couldn't I?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh, there's more. They're definitely sounding a lot more fun with more details.

I'm dreaming of a SOB/LOTD/Inquisition army... maybe one day.

Via BoLS: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/03/40k-weekly-roundup-knights-legions-bugs.html



> Lots of new releases this week, and it isn't just Knights! Legion of the Damned and Tyranids get love too!
> 
> Legion of the Damned, Tyranids and loads of Knight info...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Oh, there's more. They're definitely sounding a lot more fun with more details.
> 
> I'm dreaming of a SOB/LOTD/Inquisition army... maybe one day.
> 
> Via BoLS: http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/03/40k-weekly-roundup-knights-legions-bugs.html


That's my review from over on Talk Wargaming verbatim.

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/03/new-release-codex-legion-of-damned.html

If you look at the dates of my review and their copy of it mine went up the day prior. I wouldn't mind so much if they sourced it, but they didn't and that annoys me.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> That's my review from over on Talk Wargaming verbatim.
> 
> http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/03/new-release-codex-legion-of-damned.html
> 
> If you look at the dates of my review and their copy of it mine went up the day prior. I wouldn't mind so much if they sourced it, but they didn't and that annoys me.


Wow, well, for my part I apologize for not really checking to find the original source. I love TalkWargaming and would have definitely given you proper credit if I was paying more attention.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Wow, well, for my part I apologize for not really checking to find the original source. I love TalkWargaming and would have definitely given you proper credit if I was paying more attention.


Don't worry about it too much. It's not your fault BoLS didn't source the original review, or me as it's author or generally do anything close to citing things properly. I'm annoyed far more at them than you for it.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose tabletop blogs aren't exactly subject to the mores of top-tier journalism, but if someone else wrote the article... pretty lazy (among other things) not to give them credit.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Yeah, I suppose tabletop blogs aren't exactly subject to the mores of top-tier journalism, but if someone else wrote the article... pretty lazy (among other things) not to give them credit.


Found that they just lifted what I'd written wholesale from an excerpt posted in their forums that did link to the proper article and gave credit. :/


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> Found that they just lifted what I'd written wholesale from an excerpt posted in their forums that did link to the proper article and gave credit. :/


Heh, just one little detail got lost in the transfer, eh?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Heh, just one little detail got lost in the transfer, eh?


Apparently. And conveniently.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

For anyone wondering about the status of LotD as a stand-alone army:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/03/legion-of-damned-can-they-be-fielded-as.html



> We have been talking mini-dex's for a long time here on Faeit 212, and back a year or so ago, we were told that these releases would be meant to be fielded with another army, but often could stand on their own. The Legion of the Damned is one of those armies that many people have looked at, and wanted to be able to do this, but the rules as they are written do not allow for it.
> 
> Here is a response to a Reader's email from the Games Workshop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting venom. I think this actually came up in the rules forum recently as well.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah I thought it might be around, but truthfully I was too lazy to check :grin:. I think this rumor thread can die and something legitimate can take its place.


----------



## Eva (Mar 16, 2010)

Interesting. As in the codex it even says you can field them as a primary army, if you wish. By selecting one of the sergeants as your warlord. You also getaccess to a warlord table. All LOTD from the primary detachment become scoring. So clearly not intended for a primary army at all...... Lol. I'm calling bullshit on that one.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Eva said:


> Interesting. As in the codex it even says you can field them as a primary army, if you wish. By selecting one of the sergeants as your warlord. You also getaccess to a warlord table. All LOTD from the primary detachment become scoring. So clearly not intended for a primary army at all...... Lol. I'm calling bullshit on that one.


I think the term is "used on their own" So you can use them as the Primary Army with a Allied Detachment, I think some Gaurd in a Bunker Complex could be fun.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Eva said:


> Interesting. As in the codex it even says you can field them as a primary army, if you wish. By selecting one of the sergeants as your warlord. You also getaccess to a warlord table. All LOTD from the primary detachment become scoring. So clearly not intended for a primary army at all...... Lol. I'm calling bullshit on that one.


No rule explicitly states the Primary Detachment has to be fieldable on its own to be legal. It sucks because a pure LotD army could look cool as hell, but I won't bitch too much about it because they're lacking in a lot of other ways that'd make them a full proper army.

Oh well. Just means I'm not going to drop large sums of money to build a LotD army (that is unless I go insane and do count-as with another force to make it work).


----------

